# What did Santa bring you?



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My girls don't know me at all...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

The spinning rod is not mine. 6 fly rods under the gunwales.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A mug with photos of my son and I on it, a mug with a picture my son drew on it, a blown out knee from doing a front flip on my son’s new trampoline I got him, a razor and some gift cards!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Clutch Core 9wt from myself. Got enough Christmas money to put a reel under it. Thinking Nautilus CCF X2.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

FlyBy said:


> The spinning rod is not mine. 6 fly rods under the gunwales.


Nice boat!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Well the first thing my 3 year old said to me this morning was “I love you daddy”, and that was before they even opened presents!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

crboggs said:


> My girls don't know me at all...


Dang, CR you made out like a bandit!!!


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

redjim said:


> Dang, CR you made out like a bandit!!!


Yes, he did indeed! I was content with my 1 year subscription to "Florida Sportsmen" and a hat rack...until I saw that post! 

But then...I just took a drive during which the woman announced that I need a 6 weight! She is very smart and observant!


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

I was told by my stepson that the breakfast sandwich he gets at the Bagel shop every morning is much better then the breakfast I served him....
Thank god the 10 y/o loved her Lacrosse equipment. That's all I needed.
And a 10 wt...which must still be at the Elf shop.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

redjim said:


> Dang, CR you made out like a bandit!!!


Heh...I about shat myself when I saw the Tibor box before I realized it was the push pole holder I had asked for. The proudest moment of the day was the landing net...my 11yo daughter told my wife, "Daddy needs a net that is big enough for an overslot redfish but has a handle short enough to stow on his skiff..." I gotta stop under estimating that girl...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Survival Gear


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I didn't get a dang thing. But then I have the trip to the Seychelles coming up in April so I am likely not getting anything for Christmas, birthdays, father's day....etc for at least 5 years. But I AINT complaining.......


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Bills


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


>


Ok, I want one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2018)

A new Simms wading jacket, fly box full of redfish flies for our trip to Hopedale, Louisiana in February and a hunting trip to Africa with our son!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Backwater said:


>


You lucky duck...I don't think it was Santa, but I was gifted with a kidney stone around 2AM this morning. Thank god for left over drugs to keep things 'merry'.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Peak rotary vise, loon tools, some materials, a bottle of Crown Royal and a Marmot rain jacket. I’d say I trained her well, but she got a Shimano Stradic Ci4 and a greenwater rod so I guess I was trained well too


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Three M1A mags, a bunch of tapered leaders and some Ronnie Coleman preworkout powder that may or may not cause my heart to explode upon use.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

If we use the terms Santa and Christmas very loosely then here it is:


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

nautilott said:


> You lucky duck...I don't think it was Santa, but I was gifted with a kidney stone around 2AM this morning. Thank god for left over drugs to keep things 'merry'.


Ouch!!! 



Smackdaddy53 said:


> A mug with photos of my son and I on it, a mug with a picture my son drew on it, *a blown out knee from doing a front flip on my son’s new trampoline I got him*, a razor and some gift cards!


Ouch again!!! 

Guess my lump of coal is not so bad after all!  Besides, it'll come in handy in my grill this weekend! 

Hope you guys feel better soon!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Several gift cards, planer boards, a Boga knockoff, Coffee, mug, base layer insulated underwear, snacks....Plus a hall pass to go fishing New Years Day, which I plan to cash in, rain or shine!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

fishnpreacher said:


> Several gift cards, planer boards, a Boga knockoff, Coffee, mug, base layer insulated underwear, snacks....Plus a hall pass to go fishing New Years Day, which I plan to cash in, rain or shine!


I asked the wife for a permission slip to take a fishing trip in 2019. Instead I got sweaters...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

FMT for me and a custom spinning rod for the wife.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

A Orvis pro wading jacket, cool buff that has a flaired next the fits under your shirt better. And a fly tying desk the sits on my current messy fly tying desk
see pictures on the Merry Christmas thread


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

A new wetherby for what I do not know but it sure does look nice


----------



## Boonecat (Jan 16, 2017)

A trip to Cuba in March. Just in time to break the monotony and get me ready for snook this summer.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Wasn’t from Santa, but I got a new to me but slightly used kimber supercarry pro. Santa doesn’t come by my house anymore. Still have some of blitzen in the freezer from two years ago.


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Don’t compare to the Tibor but


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> Wasn’t from Santa, but I got a new to me but slightly used kimber supercarry pro. Santa doesn’t come by my house anymore. Still have some of blitzen in the freezer from two years ago.
> View attachment 53912


That’s way to long to keep meat in a freezer. If you need help I’m sure some one around here *cough* *cough* will help with that


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice pistola by the way


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Can’t ever go wrong with guns, Santa

I’ll still keep writing to ya for that 10mm 1911...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Three M1A mags, a bunch of tapered leaders and some Ronnie Coleman preworkout powder that may or may not cause my heart to explode upon use.


Digging the mags and leaders but not sure about this Ronnie powder... if it doesn’t make a Cuba libre or a scotch then I wouldn’t want it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Three M1A mags, a bunch of tapered leaders and some Ronnie Coleman preworkout powder that may or may not cause my heart to explode upon use.


Haven't heard that name in a long time. That man uses tackle boxes for his suplements. Can bench a Buick.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

We spent Christmas at my wife’s families house in Key West. Fished some but it’s been blown out and been doing family stuff but we’ve been out on the boat everyday. Super jealous of the folks who get to fish this color and clarity of water everyday. I’m happy with Christmas in the keys!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

MooreMiller said:


> Can’t ever go wrong with guns, Santa
> 
> I’ll still keep writing to ya for that 10mm 1911...


 All of mine are 45acp, I used to have a 10mm eclipse, but traded the beast for another 45. Too much for a carry weapon


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Christmas morn I awoke with a start, felt my belly button and greeted a new part. 
So I got to spend some quality time with a nice surgeon getting an umbilical hernia stapled shut. Joy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Haven't heard that name in a long time. That man uses tackle boxes for his suplements. Can bench a Buick.


Yeah Buddy! Sadly he's had some health issues lately and can barely walk.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Digging the mags and leaders but not sure about this Ronnie powder... if it doesn’t make a Cuba libre or a scotch then I wouldn’t want it.


I tried it yesterday before the gym. If it's not actual meth, it has to be close. Not recommended for mixing drinks!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Yeah Buddy! Sadly he's had some health issues lately and can barely walk.


all those years of deadlifting 800lbs and heavy squats has destroyed his back. I think he just had his 6th back surgery....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

EdK13 said:


> Christmas morn I awoke with a start, felt my belly button and greeted a new part.
> So I got to spend some quality time with a nice surgeon getting an umbilical hernia stapled shut. Joy.


Ouch!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^Yeah, ouch! But, just like Christmas, it came to pass...thankfully!

I wish I'd kept all those stones over the years, the wife could. have had a nice bracelet for Xmas.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

nautilott said:


> ^^^Yeah, ouch! But, just like Christmas, it came to pass...thankfully!
> 
> I wish I'd kept all those stones over the years, the wife could. have had a nice bracelet for Xmas.


Allopurinol my friend. Really controls the uric acid level.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

tx8er said:


> Allopurinol my friend. Really controls the uric acid level.


In the past 10 years, no doctor ever mentioned any high level of uric acid. I've been told there are different types of stones caused by different things. I must fall in the 'different' category, or I was just born in my own 'stone age'.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> A new wetherby for what I do not know but it sure does look nice


what caliber or gauge. If you dont know what to do with it send it to me


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> what caliber or gauge. If you dont know what to do with it send it to me


30-06 just not setup in Collier county to hunt yet


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Was at a fly shop in North Ga while visiting family, found a 8 weight TFO Mangrove on sale for 160 so Merry Christmas to myself!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

MariettaMike, you’re gonna find that BugASalt addictive. I got one for a friend last Christmas and he’s already worn it out. 

It’s the only gun either of us has that a box of ammo costs less than a buck. Try some coarse sea salt in it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> what caliber or gauge. If you dont know what to do with it send it to me


I’ve got a couple of Weatherby’s I might part with; a .30-06 and a .270. Might haul them to Africa one more time and then sell them. Let me know if you’d be interested. They’re mid 70’s vintage.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

got a few cableas gift cards and bought a tfo axiom 2 7wt.. thought i would replace the hardy proaxis 7wt with something new for 2019.

portable car shower thing called a rinse kit for rinsing the salt off your gear.

other than that mostly surf stuff as winter is surf season here and fishing in the summer fall.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Rick hambric said:


> Wasn’t from Santa, but I got a new to me but slightly used kimber supercarry pro. Santa doesn’t come by my house anymore. Still have some of blitzen in the freezer from two years ago.
> View attachment 53912


Nice. I've got one like that. I call it my Sunday Go To Church Gun.

FYI: Took 2k+ rounds to get it broke in good so it would fully return to battery after firing the first round. Never was a problem for the second, third,... Some folks sent theirs back to Kimber to have the ramp and chamber enhanced.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> ... Some folks sent theirs back to Kimber to have the ramp and chamber enhanced.


If you decide to polish that feed ramp yourself, make sure you go in the direction that the bullet will travel as it goes out of the mag and into the chamber. (90 degrees to the direction the bullet will be moving in as it makes contact with the ramp is a no-no). Try to resist the urge to use run that dremel such that you're polishing across the face of the ramp.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

paulrad said:


> If you decide to polish that feed ramp yourself, make sure you go in the direction that the bullet will travel as it goes out of the mag and into the chamber. (90 degrees to the direction the bullet will be moving in as it makes contact with the ramp is a no-no). Try to resist the urge to use run that dremel such that you're polishing across the face of the ramp.


Too many people don’t understand what polish is. A little 2000grit then some rouge. She functions flawlessly. I’ve seen too many barrels ruined from wannabe smiths.


----------

